# Exterior Locker Kits



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello,

Two questions if I may?

1. What is the biggest locker door kit available to buy that you know of?
2. Where can I buy it from? :lol: 

I am replacing a rotten plywood section on the side of my MH where a small 12"x12" locker door once was. About 3-4 inches either side and below are rotten so I think it would be a good idea to just cut this away and put in a larger locker door since I don't have one.

Many thanks,

Shane.....


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Try these Simplelife
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/caravan_accessories/Doors_and_frames.aspx


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lockers*

Hello Shane,

I am puzzled as your avatar info states "none yet" (motorhome)!

Anyway, you can get larger ones from Cak Tanks. The ones they have, the idea is you cut a large hole and the piece you cut out goes into the frame to make the locker door. However, you can get doors fabricated or make your own and pain them to match your bodywork.

Any use?

Trev.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

locovan said:


> Try these Simplelife
> http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/caravan_accessories/Doors_and_frames.aspx


Hello Mavis my dear, thanks for that link. Already seen their site, their biggest is still too small for my needs but I may buy a small window from them, they have a great selection. A good site without doubt.

I need a large door so I can stand outside, open it up and have access to an outward facing, fixed orbital sander. Yes, it's true! For my 'wild' model making as you know!

Shane..... (imagine smiley flower here!)


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Lockers*



teemyob said:


> Hello Shane,
> 
> I am puzzled as your avatar info states "none yet" (motorhome)!
> 
> ...


Hi Trev, many thanks for those excellent suggestions. I'm a handy DIY bloke but not sure if I trust myself with making water tight doors. I can make 'em look pretty but they probably won't keep out the wet stuff! 

I'll google CAK Tanks because I don't know what/who they are. Maybe they will have useful sugegstions on how to keep the door watertight.

About the avatar...... good point, well spotted! I fear if I were to have an avatar of my camper at the moment in its project/delapidated state other members may get the 'snobbish neighbourhppd syndrome'! "You can't park that in this street, you'll briing down the tone". Maybe a piccy of behind it or underneath it would be OK! :lol:

Shane....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cak*

Hello Shane,

You would be better off with the catalogue. Much easier to read and refer to. Comes with a seperate price list.

Cak Tanks Website< Click here

Or call them but the number is an 0870

or saynoto0870.com

Trev.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

This is one of the CAK Tanks supplied locker doors that I fitted. You just get the frames; you supply the panel: this one is a piece of flat steel but you may be able to use whatever you cut out to make the hole.

Harvey


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Cak*



teemyob said:


> Hello Shane,
> 
> You would be better off with the catalogue. Much easier to read and refer to. Comes with a seperate price list.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Trev, I went to their website and will phone them after the Bank Holiday, I'll post how I get on. I appreciate your link.

Have a nice day or so off,

Shane.....


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

ingram said:


> This is one of the CAK Tanks supplied locker doors that I fitted. You just get the frames; you supply the panel: this one is a piece of flat steel but you may be able to use whatever you cut out to make the hole.
> 
> Harvey


Hello Harvey,

Great job you have done there, well done. Thanks for posting those useful pictures. I think that door looks just the job for me. Was it custom made to your preferred size or a pre determined size? What do you think of the quality of the lock? Was it easy to get watertight?

Shane.....


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shane try 
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
terry


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

maddie said:


> Hi Shane try
> http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
> terry


OMG, OMG, OMG 8O

Hi Terry,

That site has EVERYTHING I need! They don't give a size for the aluminium door at the bottom of the relevant page so I'll phone them. Thank you very much.

Shane.....


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shane it is well worth a visit to them as they have lots that you will find useful that is not on the web :lol: Take plenty of cash,ask for a discount :wink: go in your van to bring back all your goodies :lol: They also sell proper finished 3 mm ply boards at about £15 each,far nicer than the normal ply you mention in other posts :lol: 
terry
edit forgot to mention that you will need the inner cut out bit for the locker door,so no drilling in the middle and sawing to the edge as I saw one muppet that worked for a caravan repairers do :lol:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Simplelife said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the CAK Tanks supplied locker doors that I fitted. You just get the frames; you supply the panel: this one is a piece of flat steel but you may be able to use whatever you cut out to make the hole.
> ...


Hi Shane;

It is one of the sizes available from CAK: not custom made. The frame is fitted to the 'van with pop rivets or self tappers or similar, depending of course on what the 'van panel is made of. I also sealed my door frame with Sikaflex ( I forget which number, but one that is an adhesive sealant. ). You can see the row of fixings in the frame in the photo'. There is supplied, a rubber / neoprene infill to cover the screws: not yet fitted in the picture. Inside the frame, is a rubber seal which the door shuts against as a weather seal. I have had no problem with water ingress. The whole thing comes with the door assembled to the frame. The actual frame of the *door* is split so you can expand it slightly to get your infill panel in; and then join the split with a small plate and screws or rivets. I found that getting the panel in was rather tricky; not wanting to distort the door frame too much. the door lock was expensive but crxp. I have had to disassemble it and repair it once, and now the barrel tends to come out with the key. I would try to find something better.

Oh! nearly forgot. If you are fitting it into a coachbuilt motorhome body, which is thicker than the frame is deep, you can buy an extra inner rubber seal. I don't know quite what this does or how it fits.

hth

Harvey

ps. Yes, O'leary's is a good place to visit: an Aladin's Cave to browse through; CAK Tanks isn't: just a service counter and everything is hidden.

If you go up north to O'leary it may be worth the trip to Grimsby as well to :-- Magnum Motorhomes

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/

another similar Aladin's Cave is Charles and Son in Poole, Dorset.


----------

